# Game 4 - [2] Phoenix Suns @ [3] San Antonio Spurs [Spurs lead 2-1] - 5/14; TNT



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Playoff Watch: 


















*(Suns have been placed on SEVERE)*

 *Suns Review *


> _In a physical, sometimes nasty Game 3 in San Antonio, it was Tim Duncan that showed what has made him an elite NBA player for a decade.
> 
> Duncan had 18 points and 10 rebounds by halftime and ended the game with 33, 19 and three blocked shots in a hard-fought 108-101 win that gave the Spurs a 2-1 series lead over the visiting Suns.
> 
> ...


* NBA.com's Suns-Spurs Series Page*

*Game 1: Spurs 111, Suns 106*
*Game 2: Suns 101, Spurs 81*
*Game 3: Spurs 108, Suns, 101*

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*





































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) Shawn Marion (PF) Amare Stoudemire (C) Kurt Thomas*

*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*San Antonio Spurs Projected Lineup: *





































*(PG) Tony Parker (SG) Michael Finley (SF) Bruce Bowen (PF) Tim Duncan (C) Francisco Elson*

*Head Coach:*








*Greg Popovich* 

*Sixth Man:*
















*(G) Leandro Barbosa vs (SG) Manu Ginobili*​


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Tonight is basically it. We MUST win. No if's, and's, or but's. No excuses. It's win tonight, or kiss this season and probably this team as we know it goodbye. We got to play the hardest, and best we've played all year tonight. We must defend, we must get rebounds, and we must stay out of foul trouble. Overall, we must TOUGHEN up. It's win, or go home.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Yup. Show up or go home. 

Amare, please stay out of foul trouble. I beg of you.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The Spurs made a great adjustment with taking out their 5 and putting in another 4 while moving Duncan to center. Amare needs to let the burned defender stay burned, he can't afford to give Duncan two free throws and a foul to stop a layup.

But to win tonight, well, 

To quote Mickey from Rocky II:

"Speed! Speed! That's what we need. To beat this guy you gotta have greasy, fast, Eye-talian speed! You gotta be a monsta. You gonna be able to eat LIGHTNEN' and crap thunda'! They're gonna have to bring you out in a cage."


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Season is on the line.


Do they respond like champs? Or chumps?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

How confident are you guys that we win tonight? I hate to say this, but I'm not that confident. Is it just me?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> How confident are you guys that we win tonight? I hate to say this, but I'm not that confident. Is it just me?



I'm not. I could start a "Fix the Suns" offseason thread if I wanted to. Kinda mood I am in.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*sigh*

It's sad that as a 61 win team only down 2-1 that things seem and probably in reality already are this hopeless. I really hope we are proved wrong but I'm getting a head start on getting trashed so I can forget what I see in the game tonight.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> How confident are you guys that we win tonight? I hate to say this, but I'm not that confident. Is it just me?


I'm very confidant.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

:cheers: Good luck guys! Should be a great one.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Half away before we start thinking offseason.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Half away before we start thinking offseason.


Not so fast Dis. Suns win 104-98. 

Hahahaha Nash is hilarious:

Reporter: You jumped up after the hit. Were you going after him?
Nash: Well I've been workin' on the guns and I thought I could get a few good combos in there.

But Horry is trash. As is Bowen. I'm worried about Suns suspensions. I heard something about a Diaw and Amare suspension because they left the bench. I wasn't watching them, I was watching Nash. So if we lose Amare and Diaw then that would be tragic. Really though, Amare and Diaw, if they did any trash talking or shoving, they had right to as they are defending their MVP who just got body checked. That could've ended up a lot worse and Nash could've hurt his neck. I don't want to see Horry on a basketball court for a long time. What a douche.

edit: But I am seriously concerned with losing Amare. Diaw we can live without. And if we don't have Amare, we would need Diaw. Now we have KT with Marion moving to PF with JJ starting. I'm guessing J-Rose and Jumaine play in that case. I really hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I was hoping this would be an easy series but I knew it wouldn't be. The Suns defense was great in the closing minutes and they never gave up. That was a Spurs-like performance by Phoenix. I hope no one gets suspended because it would really taint this series.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

The defense for Amare is that he was going to check in to the game before the foul shots.

Diaw didn't ever go on the court, he just was on the sidelines.

I have a badddd feeling Amare will get suspended because the NBA loves the Spurs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What a cheap shot by Horry. Totally uncalled and suspension worthy.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Half away before we start thinking offseason.



dude, i know youre a respected member of the board and all....but what the heck is your deal? we may not win but youre a fan right? every post of yours has depressed the hell outta me the last few days im sorry. Please cheer up man....

go suns! do NOT suspend Amare NBA!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The rule is you're not allowed to go on the court from the bench.

Amare and Diaw got up and were heading up the sidelines. I don't know if it's different
enough to not be suspended.

God, that would be so lame if that happens. I don't care about Diaw, but Amare we need.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Amare, Bell, and Diaw will get suspended because the league loves the Spurs. But I love it. What a great comeback. What a great last effort. What a great win. I think this is the spark we eneded to win this series. I also love seeing those bitter, thuggy, dirty, worthless pieces of **** Spurs get all on thier periods especially Horry there because they choked up a 3-1 lead.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> The rule is you're not allowed to go on the court from the bench.
> 
> Amare and Diaw got up and were heading up the sidelines. I don't know if it's different
> enough to not be suspended.
> ...


Without Amare, Diaw shines. So without both, we got only a 3 man rotation of big men (saying Jr and Matrix plays PF) and KT being the only C.

Then if Raja gets suspended... man. I hate the NBA right now. NO Sun should be suspended. We could live without Raja with J-Rose. But damn I'm pissed right now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wombatkilla1 said:


> dude, i know youre a respected member of the board and all....but what the heck is your deal? we may not win but youre a fan right? every post of yours has depressed the hell outta me the last few days im sorry. Please cheer up man....
> 
> go suns! do NOT suspend Amare NBA!



Sorry man. I am just a pessimist when it comes to the Spurs. It was at half time, and with just the way things were going, I said it.

Sometimes I say things like as a bit of reverse psychology, or so if we do happen to lose, I am not as down.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't see how they won't suspend both Amare and Diaw. Stupid *** mistake by those two, I don't care what the circumstance. Everyone knows the rule on that. Not smart at all. The sad thing is that the Spurs hands-down win the exchange that Horry started.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

It's just all typical Spurs. They haven't won a single championship, or even a damn series without Bowen trying to hurt someone intentionally, or a cheap shot causing a mix up situation like Horry did tonight. Most pathetic team to ever grace the floor.

**** you Horry.
**** you bowen.
**** you San Antonio.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> It's just all typical Spurs. They haven't won a single championship, or even a damn series without Bowen trying to hurt someone intentionally, or a cheap shot causing a mix up situation like Horry did tonight. Most pathetic team to ever grace the floor.
> 
> **** you Horry.
> **** you bowen.
> **** you San Antonio.



Just a little overboard there.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> It's just all typical Spurs. They haven't won a single championship, or even a damn series without Bowen trying to hurt someone intentionally, or a cheap shot causing a mix up situation like Horry did tonight. Most pathetic team to ever grace the floor.
> 
> **** you Horry.
> **** you bowen.
> **** you San Antonio.


I hate Horry and really hate Bowen. But besides those 2, the Spurs have to be respected as a classy basketball team. The same can be said about Bell on Kobe last year (in terms of Horry). And Bowen is just a flat out mega douche. But that's the reflection of one player, not the entire Spurs.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I don't see how they won't suspend both Amare and Diaw. Stupid *** mistake by those two, I don't care what the circumstance. Everyone knows the rule on that. Not smart at all. The sad thing is that the Spurs hands-down win the exchange that Horry started.


i agree....

hopefully the NBA buys Dantoni's "they were subbing in" excuse!:greatjob:


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Wombatkilla1 said:


> i agree....
> 
> hopefully the NBA buys Dantoni's "they were subbing in" excuse!:greatjob:


Amare really sold his story in his postgame interview.

And hahaha I love that smilie.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

nffl said:


> Amare really sold his story in his postgame interview.
> 
> And hahaha I love that smilie.



im going to pray so hard tonight!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Just a little overboard there.



Maybe the rant at the end was but the fact that they just use Bowen trying to hurt people, and cheap shots most of the time to win is not overboard. It's true. They are classless, and worthless. The only one who should be suspended is 'Big Shot I'm Just a Team to Team Bandwagon Journey Man to Whoever Has the Best Shot to Win it All Bob'.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

The leaving the bench thing is the dumbest rule.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

First of all, great win! This is much better than game 2. Because this time we toughened up and fought back. In game 2, the Spurs kinda let it go. But this time, we really took it from them.

Now for the incident with Horry. That was a smart move on their part. Okay, maybe cunning is a better word than smart. But let's face it, they are very good at what they do. Somebody who isn't a key player (Horry), takes out someone who is (Nash). With any luck, you also take out anyone who thinks it's a good idea to leave the bench. This is exactly the thing I said we should do to Bowen and I'm sure it would have worked equally as well.

I don't like how the Spurs play and I'm quickly losing respect for them as an organization. But they're doing what they need to do to win. Yes, need to. They need to hurt us. They need to make us lose our cool and get us ejected. What are they going to do? Out-shoot us? Stop us by playing "clean" defense? Please. If they need to play like thugs to win then that's what they'll do.

I think we should stop whining and concentrate on what we need to do to win. We need to focus on our strategy instead of theirs.

By the way, the NBA shouldn't suspend anyone. They owe us that. They had a "look" at Bowen and decided to do nothing. Maybe they thought it wouldn't be very nice for the series. So they should do the same for us. It would be even worse for the series if Amare is suspended.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah right. You know the NBA doesn't apply the same rules for all teams. The Spurs get away with things most teams can't. Amare, Diaw, and Bell will be suspended I'm sure.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Yeah right. You know the NBA doesn't apply the same rules for all teams. The Spurs get away with things most teams can't. Amare, Diaw, and Bell will be suspended I'm sure.



They might suspend Nash for getting up after lol.

PS. Awesome avy man.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey, if we get any suspensions then I vote that we start Jones, Piatkowski, Rose, Burke and Banks. Guess why?


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Aylwin said:


> Hey, if we get any suspensions then I vote that we start Jones, Piatkowski, Rose, Burke and Banks. Guess why?


I agree 100%. A dirty play by Horry means the Suns should return the favor. Have Burke throw Duncan down to the ground and hopefully start a riot before the first quarter is even over. With any luck the Spurs will lose a few key players and we will be even.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> They might suspend Nash for getting up after lol.
> 
> PS. Awesome avy man.



Yeah, and Maron too just for being alive, lol. And thanks. I agree the avy is awesome and thanks again to Sean for giving it to me. :cheers:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Portland-area Trail Blazers fan here. Saw the game last night. Congratulations on the win. And complete sympathy from me if you guys take a bigger hit (in terms of suspensions) than the Spurs do in response to Horry's stunt last night. From what I saw, it looks like Amare, Boris, and maybe Raja might be sitting the next one out. That's a bigger hit to you than losing Horry for a game would be to the Spurs. Personally, I think Horry did it - when and where he did it - with the _intent_ of drawing some Suns off the bench and into suspensionville. I mean, he knew Amare, Diaw, etc. were on the bench at the time.

Horry will be suspended, and not just for the initial hit. He threw an elbow at Bell during the scuffle afterward. Didn't look to me like Bell threw any punches or elbows - just grabbing and clutching, so maybe he'll be OK.

If I was the league official in charge of doling out the punishments, I'd put this incident in context with the other things that have happened so far in this series. I'd also consider the very real possibility that Horry did this with the intent to draw some Suns off the bench. And I would either cut Amare and Boris some slack OR penalize the Spurs proportionally heavier than the Suns. Horry himself would probably be suspended for the remainder of the series (the hit on Nash, the elbow thrown at Bell).

Anyway, good luck next game Suns. Sad to see a once-proud franchise like the Spurs have to resort to stuff like this. Keep the pressure on 'em.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Aylwin said:


> Hey, if we get any suspensions then I vote that we start Jones, Piatkowski, Rose, Burke and Banks. Guess why?


I really, really, REALLY hope the Suns do this, and do it right. The Spurs used league rules against the Suns last night, so the Suns *should* return the favor. Not gonna hurt you guys to lose a few guys who aren't in your playoff rotation. Meanwhile, you could *really* hurt the Spurs in terms of suspensions.

Just do yourselves a favor and do it when Duncan is on the bench.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Apparently Duncan came off the bench during a scuffle earlier in the game, and your team coaches / management are making the NBA review it: http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/358680-horry-nash.html#post4748479

Chins up, Suns. This might not be so one-sided as it seems right now...

PBF


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

ProudBFan said:


> Apparently Duncan came off the bench during a scuffle earlier in the game, and your team coaches / management are making the NBA review it: http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/358680-horry-nash.html#post4748479
> 
> Chins up, Suns. This might not be so one-sided as it seems right now...
> 
> PBF




hmmmm very interesting! i have been looking for info all morning about what is going to happen this is the first ive seen!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Wombatkilla1 said:


> hmmmm very interesting! i have been looking for info all morning about what is going to happen this is the first ive seen!


I think BIG Q (the poster who posted the info) lives down there in Phoenix. Anyway, it came from an Iavaroni interview, so I would imagine your radio stations down there will pick it up at some point.

I didn't see the Elson-hanging-on-the-rim / scuffle / Duncan-leaving-the-bench incident myself, so I don't know if it has any actionable merit. But from what Iavaroni said, the Suns seem to think it does and are pursuing it.

The Spurs losing Duncan and Horry would be a bigger hit than you guys losing Amare and Diaw. This could be the "out" the League is looking for to maintain the integrity of their rules without hitting you guys harder than the Spurs.

I've got my fingers crossed for ya.

PBF


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

ProudBFan said:


> I think BIG Q (the poster who posted the info) lives down there in Phoenix. Anyway, it came from an Iavaroni interview, so I would imagine your radio stations down there will pick it up at some point.
> 
> I didn't see the Elson-hanging-on-the-rim / scuffle / Duncan-leaving-the-bench incident myself, so I don't know if it has any actionable merit. But from what Iavaroni said, the Suns seem to think it does and are pursuing it.
> 
> ...


yep, just heard jalen rose on ESPN radio campaigning for tim to be suspended for the incident.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

spurs are paying the suns the biggest compliment possible by playing dirty...they are basically admitting that they can't beat the suns straight up, so they have to resort to this dirty ****...

eye for an eye...i would love to see timmy put on his *** in game 5...i don't even care who does it...hopefully someone big...and why stop at duncan??? parker has been begging for a suplex this whole series...

go suns...


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Wombatkilla1 said:


> yep, just heard jalen rose on ESPN radio campaigning for tim to be suspended for the incident.


Fair's fair. If the league is gonna punish Amare & Diaw for leaving the bench, they have to do the same to Duncan.

Anyone know if any video of Duncan leaving the bench is available anywhere? I'd sure like to see that for myself to know if there's really anything there or not.

Damn you, TiVo, for dying and leaving me without my personal replays! 

PBF


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Duncan leaves the bench


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It's time to unleash Pat Burke's super thick Irish head and send it straight into Parker's face. Then use Rose's "savvy" to punch Ginobili in the kidneys until he pees blood. Duncan, Horry, and Bowen ought to be suspended as well for game 5.

Pat Burke is the perfect weapon


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Sedd said:


> Duncan leaves the bench


Yes!

Thanks, Sedd.

PBF


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

ProudBFan said:


> Yes!
> 
> Thanks, Sedd.
> 
> PBF



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

No prob fellas.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> It's time to unleash Pat Burke's super thick Irish head and send it straight into Parker's face. Then use Rose's "savvy" to punch Ginobili in the kidneys until he pees blood. Duncan, Horry, and Bowen ought to be suspended as well for game 5.
> 
> Pat Burke is the perfect weapon


Pat Burke's head is made out of pure titanium, his consciousness is at a higher level and he doesn't need the earthly brain of us mere mortals.

I thought that this was relevant to the conversation.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

David Stern will be in the building tomorrow and that has been confirmed. So with that said, we'll see what this decision is.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-070515


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sedd said:


> David Stern will be in the building tomorrow and that has been confirmed. So with that said, we'll see what this decision is.



Nobody must be suspended then. Stern wouldn't actually go into our arena and expect to come out alive if he suspended Amare, Bell, and Diaw?


----------

